# Clarion 5780 CD



## Giuscripa (May 17, 2021)

Hi guys, I have a Clarion 5780 CD used, but in mint condition. Thinking about selling it. Can someone help me with its value? Tks!


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

I sold one that was like new and still in its original box about 2 years ago on eBay. It sold for $120 but keep in mind that is was in absolutely mint condition.


----------

